# Anniversary dinner



## Kacey (Jun 29, 2007)

A man and his wife were celebrating 50 years together. Their three kids, all very successful, agreed to a Sunday dinner in their honor. 

"Happy anniversary Mom and Dad," gushed son number one. "Sorry I'm running late. I had an emergency at the hospital with a patient. You know how it is, and I didn't have time to get you a gift." 

"Not to worry," said the father. "The important thing is that we're all together today." 

Son number two arrived and announced, "You and Mom look great, Dad. I just flew in from Los Angeles between depositions and didn't have time to shop for you." 

"It's nothing," said the father. "We're glad you were able to come." 

Just then the daughter arrived. "Hello and happy anniversary ! I'm sorry but my boss is sending me out of town and I was really busy packing so I didn't have time to get you anything" 

Again the father said, "I really don't care. At least the five of us are together today." 

After they had finished dessert, the father said, "There's something your mother and I have wanted to tell you for a long time. You see, we were very poor. Despite this, we were able to send each of you to college. Throughout the years your mother and I knew that we loved each other very much but we just never found the time to get married." 

The three children gasped and said, "You mean we're bastards?" 

"Yes," said the father. "And cheap ones, too."


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 29, 2007)

Roflmao!


----------



## Ping898 (Jun 29, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## exile (Jun 30, 2007)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Roflmao!





Ping898 said:


> :lol:



I'd second these if I hadn't fallen off my chair, gasping for breath....


----------



## bydand (Jun 30, 2007)

Very good!  I'm telling that one to my parents.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jun 30, 2007)

Nice ... LOL!


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 30, 2007)

Purty good. A poignant reminder to always make time to honor those who raised us.


----------

